# Proof that Dionicio3, without a shadow of innocence, is a gay furry.



## dAVID_ (Nov 9, 2017)

Dionicio. Dionicio starts with the letter D.
D. You know what also starts with the letter D?
That's right! Dick! You know who also likes dick?
Gay people.

Dionicio3 -----> Gay furry


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 9, 2017)

I take you have never looked at my blogs


----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 9, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I take you have never looked at my blogs


I have. That does not prove anything at all!


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Dionicio. Dionicio starts with the letter D.
> D. You know what also starts with the letter D?
> That's right! Dick! You know who also likes dick?
> Gay people.
> ...


My name starts with D, am I a gay furry too?


----------



## iAqua (Nov 9, 2017)

lol gay


----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Dionicio. Dionicio starts with the letter D.
> D. You know what also starts with the letter D?
> That's right! Dick! You know who also likes dick?
> Gay people.
> ...


Your name also starts with D. Does this mean you're a gay furry as well?


----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> My name starts with D, am I a gay furry too?



Yes

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> Your name also starts with D. Does this mean you're a gay furry as well?



Nope, the name David is in the Bible and Jesus is not gay so I am not gay.


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Yes
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I'm not gay nor am I a furry ;-;


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 10, 2017)

My name starts with V
Vagina starts with V

I'm not gay apparently.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> I'm not gay nor am I a furry ;-;


Then why did you ask? Fucken idiot


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Then why did you ask? Fucken idiot


To see if he thought I was a gay furry just cause my username starts with d


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 10, 2017)

Oh noes my name starts with D but Dragon Ball is not gey


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Oh noes my name starts with D but Dragon Ball is not gey


Doesn't matter, since it starts with D, you're a gay furry.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> Doesn't matter, since it starts with D, you're a gay furry.


No you have a Dick in your name and your a furry soooo


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> No you have a Dick in your name and your a furry soooo


i am not gay and i am not a furry


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> i am not gay and i am not a furry


I'm not too


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> I'm not too


ok then. now stop calling me a furry, k?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> ok then. now stop calling me a furry, k?


k

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I say we light the fag up!


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> k
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I say we light the fag up!


wait what


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> wait what


not you @Dionicio3 im sorry master


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> not you @Dionicio3 im sorry master


dude don't say that, really. that's pretty bad


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 10, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> not you @Dionicio3 im sorry master


fuck off


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 10, 2017)

This thread is so straight


----------



## jDSX (Nov 10, 2017)

D as in deez nuts


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

jDSX said:


> D as in deez nuts


your name has a d in it, so you must be a gay furry too!


----------



## jDSX (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> your name has a d in it, so you must be a gay furry too!



Nah a P


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Nah a P


there is no P in jDSX


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 10, 2017)

Homosexuals are _so_ gay.


----------



## ThoD (Nov 10, 2017)

Who here wants the D?


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Who here wants the D?


Some vitamin D?


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 10, 2017)

Bortz starts with B and so do boobs. I'm in the clear.

Wait, butts start with B. Gay men have butts. Uh oh.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2017)

my username is totally straight I swear


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> my username is totally straight I swear


is it really?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> is it really?


yea totally


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> yea totally


I don't believe you


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> I don't believe you


no u


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> no u


I'm not gay... But my name has a d in it


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 10, 2017)

My name starts with S. You know what else starts with the same letter?

SUCC

Now someone better give a good succ.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> I'm not gay... But my name has a d in it


I mean, I can take your d if you want.

oh god that sounds wrong


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 10, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I mean, I can take your d if you want.
> 
> oh god that sounds wrong


Wanna take mine bby? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## jDSX (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> there is no P in jDSX



My real name dood


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Wanna take mine bby? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


sure thing my guy


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 10, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> sure thing my guy


Let me whip it out bepsi~


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I mean, I can take your d if you want.
> 
> oh god that sounds wrong


yes it does

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jDSX said:


> My real name dood


we're using usernames here, if we we're using real names then I wouldn't be a gay furry (no d in Taylor)


----------



## jDSX (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> yes it does
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



no D in sam either or in paige

oh no I spoiled it here


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

jDSX said:


> no D in sam either or in paige


Then Sam and Paige aren't gay furries


----------



## Chary (Nov 10, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> my username is totally straight I swear


Underscores are straight, therefore you are too. Confirmed.


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

Chary said:


> Underscores are straight, therefore you are too. Confirmed.


You don't have any underscores in your username. Does that emean you aren't straight?


----------



## Chary (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> You don't have any underscores in your username. Does that emean you aren't straight?


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

Chary said:


>


That doesn't answer my question


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 10, 2017)

Anyone who wants a free "gay test" can come hop in the van ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Chary (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> That doesn't answer my question


If traps are gay, what does that make of reverse traps?


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Anyone who wants a free "gay test" can come hop in the van ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


No thanks


----------



## jDSX (Nov 10, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Anyone who wants a free "gay test" can cum in the van ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



Fixed


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 10, 2017)

Chary said:


> If traps are gay, what does that make of reverse traps?


Traps aren't gay though


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

Chary said:


> If traps are gay, what does that make of reverse traps?


It depends on your gender


----------



## jDSX (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> It depends on your gender



What about furry traps?


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

jDSX said:


> What about furry traps?


We don't speak of those here. Anyone who does instantly turns into a gay furry


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> We don't speak of those here. Anyone who does instantly turns into a gay furry


Kys


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Kys


No


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> No


Bend over


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> No


Bend over


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Bend over


No.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> No.


Yes


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Yes


No das gay


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> No das gay


You are gay though


----------



## jDSX (Nov 10, 2017)

But he's a litten how do you bend over a cat?


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 10, 2017)

jDSX said:


> But he's a litten how do you bend over a cat?


Dominate me daddy


----------



## Seriel (Nov 10, 2017)

This thread is gay


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 10, 2017)

Seriel said:


> This thread is gay


Bend over


----------



## Seriel (Nov 10, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Bend over


No


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 10, 2017)

Seriel said:


> No


Yes


----------



## jDSX (Nov 10, 2017)

Somebody dropped the soap :creep


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 10, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Somebody dropped the soap :creep


----------



## jDSX (Nov 10, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


>




Dafuq


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 10, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Dafuq


They don't call me the booty warrior for nothing


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 10, 2017)

You're all gay now.


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

jDSX said:


> But he's a litten how do you bend over a cat?


Goddammit man I'm not a cat


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> Goddammit man I'm not a cat


Drenal's avatar pic is a litten
Litten starts with an L
Litter box also starts with an L

Drenal is a cat confirmed!


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 10, 2017)

A gay cat would prefer dogs.


... That's how 'gay' works, right?


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Drenal's avatar pic is a litten
> Litten starts with an L
> Litter box also starts with an L
> 
> Drenal is a cat confirmed!


Rileysrjay starts with r. So does retard. Rileysrjay is a retard confirmed!

Jk pls no hate


----------



## jDSX (Nov 10, 2017)

Mr_Reaper said:


> A gay cat would prefer dogs.
> 
> 
> ... That's how 'gay' works, right?



Mr_Reaper starts with a M, so does milf Mr_reaper is a milf


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Mr_Reaper starts with a M, so does milf Mr_reaper is a milf


Wait... How do we know you're not a cat?


----------



## jDSX (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> Wait... How do we know you're not a cat?



Because  I'm a fox


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Because  I'm a fox


And I'm not a cat, I'm a human


----------



## jDSX (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> And I'm not a cat, I'm a human



Furry


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Furry


Nope


----------



## jDSX (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> Nope



I'm a furry and can admit to it why can't you?


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

jDSX said:


> I'm a furry and can admit to it why can't you?


*Sigh* fine. Whatever. Will you shut up now?


----------



## jDSX (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> *Sigh* fine. Whatever. Will you shut up now?



What?


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 10, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Mr_Reaper starts with a M, so does milf Mr_reaper is a milf



A username starting with "Mr" and an underscore is the straightest, manliest username there could be!


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

jDSX said:


> What?


I'm saying yes just so you will shut up


----------



## jDSX (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> I'm saying yes just so you will shut up


To what?


----------



## EthanAddict (Nov 10, 2017)

What about guys called Dick?


----------



## Byokugen (Nov 10, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Dionicio. Dionicio starts with the letter D.
> D. You know what also starts with the letter D?
> That's right! Dick! You know who also likes dick?
> Gay people.
> ...


But your name starts with D.... and ends with one. Double penetration?


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

jDSX said:


> To what?


You know what.


----------



## jDSX (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> You know what.


?


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

jDSX said:


> ?


You reaaally want me to say it, huh? Well I'm not.


----------



## jDSX (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> You reaaally want me to say it, huh? Well I'm not.


?????


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 10, 2017)

Let's get straight to the facts (pun intended),
Y'all gays, and y'all furries.


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Let's get straight to the facts (pun intended),
> Y'all gays, and y'all furries.


I'm not


----------



## jDSX (Nov 10, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Let's get straight to the facts (pun intended),
> Y'all gays, and y'all furries.



It's not gay if the balls don't touch


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

jDSX said:


> It's not gay if the balls don't touch


Yes it is


----------



## jDSX (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> Yes it is




No


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

jDSX said:


> No


Yes


----------



## jDSX (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> Yes



Nah


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Nah


Yah


----------



## jDSX (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> Yah



Bah


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Bah


Pah


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> Rileysrjay starts with r. So does retard. Rileysrjay is a retard confirmed!
> 
> Jk pls no hate




JK, I know I'm an idiot!


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> JK, I know I'm an idiot!


Not as much of an idiot as dragonballvintage


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 10, 2017)

So my name starts with k, what does that make me?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 10, 2017)

This thread is so fucken stupid


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> So my name starts with k, what does that make me?


What else starts with k? Kids.


I got some bad news for ya, buddy.


----------



## APartOfMe (Mar 15, 2018)

drenal said:


> What else starts with k? Kids.
> 
> 
> I got some bad news for ya, buddy.


wait. drenal starts with the letter "d", which is one letter off from c. c is the 3rd letter of the alphabet. triangles have three sides. the Illuminati is a triangle. @drenal is the Illuminati confirmed!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> This thread is so fucken stupid


your name also starts with a d. and as ive pointed out,  is one letter off from c. c is the 3rd letter of the alphabet. triangles have three sides. the Illuminati is a triangle. so dio is also the Illuminati confirmed!



keven3477 said:


> So my name starts with k, what does that make me?


but wait, theres more. your name has a three in it. the illuminati has three sides. so your also the illuminati confirmed!

i've pointed out three people so far. the illuminati is a triangle with three sides. holy crap. they all are a part of the the illuminati!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 15, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> wait. drenal starts with the letter "d", which is one letter off from c. c is the 3rd letter of the alphabet. triangles have three sides. the Illuminati is a triangle. @drenal is the Illuminati confirmed!


Holy shit that necro


----------



## APartOfMe (Mar 15, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Holy shit that necro


oh, crap your right. whoops


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Mar 15, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> oh, crap your right. whoops


----------



## Chary (Mar 15, 2018)

If you necro a thread at least necro a good one, for goodness sakes. 

Srs tho don't.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 15, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Oh noes my name starts with D but Dragon Ball is not gey


But there's only like 2 women in the whole series.


----------



## ThoD (Mar 15, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> But there's only like 2 women in the whole series.


Bulma, Bulla, Bulma's mother, Android 18, Lunch and about a few hundred others


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 17, 2018)

My name starts with a N
what does that mean? 
Null?


----------



## APartOfMe (Mar 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> My name starts with a N
> what does that mean?
> Null?


Nut


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 18, 2018)

Why can’t you guys let this thread die?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2018)

uh oh, better change my name


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

Petraplexity said:


> uh oh, better change my name


you know that the french word "pet" actually means fart, do you?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> you know that the french word "pet" actually means fart, do you?


ok but i was thinking more along the lines of "penis" or even "pedophile"


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

Petraplexity said:


> ok but i was thinking more along the lines of "penis" or even "pedophile"


ik dw


----------



## Kingy (Mar 18, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Why can’t you guys let this thread die?


Well, you're surely helping this thread die by replying to it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

TheKingy34 said:


> Well, you're surely helping this thread die by replying to it.


a name starting with a T
...
mmmh...
er...
tits man?


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 18, 2018)

And what is N for again nocto? NTR? ooh that's sad. Have fun being cheated on while you watch.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> And what is N for again nocto? NTR? ooh that's sad. Have fun being cheated on while you watch.


nah i think it means Null
I dont know anything more


----------



## drenal (Mar 18, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> And what is N for again nocto? NTR? ooh that's sad. Have fun being cheated on while you watch.


Yeah, don't forget what your name means...


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Mar 19, 2018)

What about my name?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2018)

Zhongtiao1 said:


> What about my name?


Zoner

have you been playing Toon Link


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> My name starts with V
> Vagina starts with V
> 
> I'm not gay apparently.


virgin


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 17, 2019)

*New official extended Proof time:*

20th September 2019 - 1st January 2200.


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Sep 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> *New official extended Proof time:*
> 
> 20th September 2019 - 1st January 2200.



Did someone say necro-bump?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 17, 2019)

Zhongtiao1 said:


> Did someone say necro-bump?


Yes the Original poster itself on his Profile.


----------

